# New Keezer build - advice needed



## Moad (13/12/13)

let's just start out by saying I am a greedy bastard, my 3 tap old school fridge just doesn't cut it anymore so I am going to build a 6 tap beast.

6 way manifold, extra kegs and freezer are on their way.

so taps...

I got this across the line by spruiking the aesthetic appeal of the keezer so would like all the same (new) taps. Budget for 6 taps + shanks is $500. 

Haven't priced Perlicks, I've seen the name but haven't done much research. Are these the balls when it comes to taps?

I'd love to be able to put on different handles once I am established. AM I dreaming on that budget?

Also, is there any issue with the gas bottle being in the keezer? I know people do it but are there any issues with this?

Cheers,

Nick.


----------



## Donske (13/12/13)

You can get 6 Perlick 545PC with long shanks and barbs for about your budget from Cheeky Peak, good service, fast delivery, no affiliation.


----------



## Moad (13/12/13)

Is it worth going flow control considering its chrome?


----------



## seifer (13/12/13)

Whats chrome got to do with flow control.
Either you want to balance your lines and have a ton of them, or you want shorter lines and not have to worry about it.


----------



## Cocko (13/12/13)

Moad said:


> Is it worth going flow control considering its chrome?


IMO - Yes.

In particular, running 6 taps, the amount of line you would have to have would be a spaghetti line night mare.

Fair enough if you want SS taps but the chrome ones are awesome and have a very decent life time. That said, it seems a stainless version is not far away but I am not sure they will fit within you budget. At the end of the day, it is more important the beer they are serving... My 'chrome' ones are about 2 years old and show not a inkling of wear or deterioration.

A new great looking tap is the new Micromatic, just another thought to have...

I guess, what is 'worth it' is entirely your decision. 

I would recommend flow control every day of the week.

Keep us posted on your build and pics are a must!

2c.


----------



## Camo6 (13/12/13)

I've got four perlick flow controls and highly recommend them too. Minimal line in the kegerator makes life much easier. Haven't got any problems with the chrome finish either. I bought mine from the states through 'The Beer Tap Store' back when the Aussie dollar was good. I think I paid $45 per tap and around $15 per SS shank. However I did pay around $70 for shipping but probably would have got it cheaper if I'd emailed them. I'd normally try to buy from Australian suppliers but at the time the taps alone were selling for $100 each. They've since come down in price a lot. Don't forget to budget for JG fittings or barbs if the shanks are bare.


----------



## Moad (14/12/13)

Cheers fellas. I meant is having flow control worth it if im replacing taps if they are busted after a few years... Answer would be yes apparently.

I went with the ss though. I got 5mm line so will need about 3m each tap I think. I should be able to manage the lines by hooking them on the side, have some ideas for this. When the ss with flow control come out I might upgrade if I'm having any issues.

I got them a bit cheaper than the flow control which meant I got new disconnects rather than recycle old ones. 

Will update with pics when I get started.


----------



## Amber Fluid (15/12/13)

Cellis have SS Flow Control taps, I've never had an issue with mine. Maybe a little out of the budget but well worth it if you can get them.


----------



## Moad (24/12/13)

I have all of the gear but haven't started the build yet, SWMBO wants me to have input in wedding planning...ridiculous!

Anyway, I had a quick search but couldn't find much. I want to mount the STC in the colour with a jiffy box inside to protect wiring. I'll run the cables out through the back.

Will the stc be ok at these temps with a little moisture around? Should I insulate it somehow inside or should I just give up on having the STC inside the collar?


----------



## Moad (29/12/13)

Some progress...

Have built the collar and added the bottom fascia, this overhangs a little to secure the collar in place. Bit different to how others do it but it is snug and works well.

Will get some photos of this tomorrow arvo





Spaced the taps 10cm apart as I have a 50cm drip tray, spacing seems to work

To do:

Fit top fascia
Nail in top lining for the seal
Coat with varnish and paint inside
Apply seal to bottom of collar
Attach fittings
Drink!

The pine is pretty soft so will need to be careful, I'm hoping with the right coating it will look decent otherwise I'll just paint it black.

Hoping to get the kegs in this weekend


----------



## Moad (31/12/13)

Fascia's added. Just need to sand and coat.

The bottom fits snug with the freezer so no need for a seal at the bottom.


----------



## Donske (31/12/13)

Nice build mate, looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Moad (1/1/14)

Sanded everything completely, coat of sealant on the outside and 2 coats of paint on the inside followed by 1 coat of stain on the outside.

1 coat of stain left then I might as well put a clear coat on and it's showtime.

Hopefully have everything together Friday night!


----------



## TidalPete (1/1/14)

Looks good Moad.
Have you considered splurging  on some of that self-adhesive hollow rubber car door trim from Clark Rubber?
When I did my collar I even spot filed/sanded to ensure the best possible seal to the freezer & lid. I still wasn't happy with the result & so got the above. No worries now as you can see from the pic. Perfect seal!


----------



## maxim0200 (1/1/14)

Nice job mate, which hisense chesty did you get?


----------



## Moad (1/1/14)

I'm going to run some silicon around the collar inside, it sits flush on the freezer and the bottom fascia hangs over 15mm to secure it, it's snug as. Actually needs a little force to push down so I'm pretty confident it's overkill anyway.


Its the 306L. Will fit 8 kegs or 7 + bottle for me. Got it for $500 New with 3 Years warranty. I am holding off on other improvements until it's a year or two old in case it shits itself.

Will get some final pics up in a day or two while breaking it in! Just in time for relos visiting for swmbos wedding < see what I did there


----------



## Moad (2/1/14)

All done except the lines (tomorrow) and the drip tray, waiting on some magnets for the tray...

The basket can sit on top of the kegs and I could fit two more on the hump. I just need to earn some leave from SWMBO to brew and fill the 6th keg


----------



## Edak (3/1/14)

Nice keezer mate. Have you considered putting any insulation inside on the pine? I sealed and insulated every bit of mine and it seemed to help. Also if you want to spruce it up without voiding warranty then you can use chalk board contact adhesive to give it that personal touch and hide the appliance white. I also attached some panels to front and side of mine using magnets. No worries with warranty here!


----------



## maxim0200 (3/1/14)

Wow that is very nice, and good to see your future proofed. im already wishing i went for a bigger keezer myself, stuck with buying some 9L kegs. 

Wedding beer thats a great idea! :beerbang:
Are you going to make all your beer for you wedding?
Im thinking how to do it but im stuck on how to keep the beer flowing, im shure 4+ 19L cornys would disappear fast!



+1 i would also highly recommend you put in some insulation, i used some styrofoam packing on myne
You can see how i did the foam here:


Also maybe think abut wiring in some LED lights?



Edit Typos


----------



## Moad (3/1/14)

Thanks fellas, will look into the insulation... hadn't considered it at all to be honest. It seems to be holding temp ok, I'll watch it tonight to see how quick it rises in the heat. What issues did it fix when you added the insulation? I guess it is cheap enough (free) to justify it and I can cut holes for the manifold and taps.


Maxim I was planning to mount my STC in the collar but I chickened out, I couldn't see what you have done on the inside with it. Have you insulated it somehow?

I won't be making the beer for the wedding, we have it at a venue so I don't think they would appreciate me Bringing my own! haha I'd love to though. We have some relatives staying for a few days which is why I wanted to get the keezer finished up.

Edak the chalkboard contact is exactly what I am after, didn't know it existed. I was planning to paint it with chalkboard paint in a couple of years but that sounds like the go cheers. 

edit: Like those LED's too Maxim, where did you pick them up??

Is this the contact Edak? http://www.officeworks.com.au/retail/products/Paper/Wide-Format-Paper/610mm-Wide-Format-Paper/EL0099


----------



## Edak (3/1/14)

Yep that's the stuff! Pretty cheap really... 

How I determined the insulation to be useful; I installed a power Meyer on the power board for the keezer and monitored the average usage with and without. Guess what? Less energy being used with the insulation! Not a lot but less all the same...


----------



## Moad (3/1/14)

How much of a difference was it? Did you just use styrofoam?

I just picked up some of the chalkboard contact, thanks for the heads up. Will update photos later tonight. 

First priority is hooking the lines up and pouring a farkin beer


----------



## maxim0200 (3/1/14)

I got my LEDs off ebay, (specifficly 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12V-Cool-White-5M-3528-SMD-300-Leds-LED-Strips-Strip-Light-Waterproof-Dimmer-/330955322011?pt=AU_Lighting_Fans&hash=item4d0e79729b&_uhb=1)
But Just search for 'waterproof LED 5M light' I prefer buy it now from an australian supplier b/c its verry fast verses china. But if you want it cheaper then look overseas to china.
Cool white is the best color temp but you can get them in any color.

My stc is ksfe against finders touching live terminals but its definatly super insulated against moisture..... (Dont get it wet.) :lol:
(Note dont copy me!)

As far as the temp swing with insulation goes i cannot quote you speciffics but say in an evening i would notice it come on afair few times, much more than with no collar. With the insulation on it only comes on acouple times. Verry sientiffic i know.B)
My STC is set F1: 2DegC F2: 1DegC F3: 5min.

Feel free to PM me if you want help wiring it up.


----------



## Edak (4/1/14)

I extended my drip tray today so I thought I would take a couple of pics to show you the front panelling and the blackboard laminate. Bear in mind that this can easily be brought back to stock in about an hour.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Moad (4/1/14)

That looks awesome! I put the contact on the front and it looks good. Surprised how well it takes chalk too.

Pics later, doing wedding shot today...


----------



## MadMax (4/1/14)

That looks great. Very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moad (6/1/14)

Heres the (almost) final product. I sealed inside the bottom of the collar where it meets the freezer with some silicon but still need to insulate it.

What exactly did you use for insulation Edak and where did you get it? Is it just Styrofoam from packaging?


----------



## maxim0200 (6/1/14)

Yep, use a hot wire knife or jiprock saw to cut it, also do it outside over the bin otherwise youl never get rid of it.


----------



## Moad (6/1/14)

cool I picked some up from clark rubber 20mm stuff.

Don't think I have either of them, was planning on just using a stanley knife.


----------



## Edak (6/1/14)

I just used the self adhesive silver foam stuff I think I got it from Clark also ?


----------



## Edak (6/1/14)

Oh and looking great even if a little rough with the contact. That stiff can be bloody tricky to line up just right can't it?


----------



## Edak (6/1/14)

"Stuff"...


----------



## Moad (6/1/14)

Yeah it's tough, will redo it when I get the chance. 

Added a fan and insulation... Pics tomorrow.

Have to work out how to slow the fan, maybe a resistor


----------



## maxim0200 (7/1/14)

Probably a much better way of attaching it, i used wood screws :lol:

I tried a stanley knife but for the small stuff it worked great but it got cought up in the thinck stuff.


----------



## Moad (7/1/14)

I used the saddles to hold it in place but I cut it slightly big so I had to really jam it in there anyway.

The fan is just a pc case fan on a 12v power pack, may put a double adapter on the stc so its only pushing air around when the freezer is on. Either that or find a much quieter fan and let it run all the time with something to slow it down. I used rca plugs on the leads so I can unplug it if I want to pull it out from the wall during a big session (perfect bar height for leaning). I stupidly drilled the hole from the inside out so I blew a little chunk out of the wood at the back, will just dab a bit of stain there to hide it.

Already noticed the taps on the outside are MUCH cooler even without pouring, temps seem consistent through the whole freezer now. Threw a tub of damprid in as there is a fair bit of condensation on the walls.

Thanks for the advice fellas, reaaaaal happy with my keezer 

If anyone would like any details on what I did or costs PM me or post here


----------



## Cube (7/1/14)

Moad said:


> I used the saddles to hold it in place but I cut it slightly big so I had to really jam it in there anyway.
> 
> The fan is just a pc case fan on a 12v power pack, its 3 amp so need to find a lower power fan and also may put a double adapter on the stc so its only pushing air around when the freezer is on. Either that or find a much quieter fan and let it run all the time with something to slow it down. I


I recently was at Jaycar getting a new fan for my PVR, which was noisy. I picked this up and it's surprisingly grunty:
http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=YX2502
40x40x10mm and 32dB where yours by the looks of it would be around 45~47 dB's.


----------



## Moad (7/1/14)

I can hear it from the other side of the garage, it is an old beast so a quieter fan is definitely on the shopping list


----------



## Edak (7/1/14)

I had same problem about fan noise and I just lowered the voltage so it went more slowly. Eventually moved to a quieter fan though which I nicked from a PC that I picked up on the side of the road (in fact I picked up about 5PC's on the side of the road that week, with which I built one awesome set up (I had also picked up a few monitors which took 5 mins each to replace the capacitors) and kept all of the rest of the useful parts, including fans, power supplies, DVD lasers, etc.) I have never had so many heavy-duty heat sinks before 

Another way to control the speed is to use a PWM circuit.


----------



## Moad (7/1/14)

Already mounted a quieter fan and smaller pSu.

But

I must have a leak somewhere and I've lost 4kg of gas nooooooooooooo


----------



## Moad (8/1/14)

OK gas sorted...

I picked up a NC/NO reed switch from jaycar and wired up the fan and lights. The lights turn on and fan off when the lid opens and visa versa. Got one of those DC 12V to bare wire adapters for the power supply, much tidier than RCA plugs I had soldered up before

Added drip tray too...


----------



## maxim0200 (9/1/14)

That looks great mate!
The leds really do come up a treet and they turn on nicely when you open the lid.

For all those looking this up in the future I wrote up a 'how to' in the DIY section that hopefully makes it eaisy foy you to do.


----------



## Edak (13/1/14)

I have the same reed and have about 20m of spare LED rope like that so might just do the same thing... Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Moad (14/1/14)

Thanks for the advice guys. Hopefully I've inspired someone. Couldn't be happier with my setup and have had lots of compliments, it really wasn't that hard to build and came in around $1500 of which 500 was the freezer


----------

